# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Tuổi thọ ống laser có giảm khi để không, không sử dụng?

## emptyhb

Như tiêu để ạ, em băn khoăn là khi ống phóng không dùng thì tuổi thọ hay công suất của nó có tự giảm không?

----------


## vusvus

Trước cty e có cái máy laser bị hư bóng trong khi e cắt mới khoảng 50h thôi, e mail qua hỏi bọn TQ thì nó trả lời là tuổi thọ của bóng không tính theo giờ gia công mà tính theo thời gian từ ngày sản xuất

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉ là cách trả lời chối bỏ trách nhiệm.

----------


## nnk

hình như là có, mình có cái bóng 60W, test ngon lành xong cất 1 thời gian lôi ra tự nhiên ko có tia dù cao áp phẫn phóng tè tè ngon lành giữa 2 cực như bóng mới

----------

vusvus

----------


## Gamo

> Trước cty e có cái máy laser bị hư bóng trong khi e cắt mới khoảng 50h thôi, e mail qua hỏi bọn TQ thì nó trả lời là tuổi thọ của bóng không tính theo giờ gia công mà tính theo thời gian từ ngày sản xuất


Chắc do xì hơi? Nghe trên 1 diễn đàn về laser nói là có thể bơm khí vào, xài lại, ko biết ở VN có chỗ nào ko?

----------


## IRF945

giảm sao được bạn. trừ khi bạn mua bóng kém chất lượng.
có thể kích nó chạy thêm được vài 100 h. nếu bóng ra tia yếu.

----------


## Thai Khang

Em cũng có 1 con 40w. Em cất khoảng 2 tháng đem ra nguồn vẫn è è mà ống không ra tia. Hỏi bên bán,  họ nói do không sử dụng thường xuyên nên bị vậy.  Mình cũng bó tay, chịu thua.

----------


## keepsmile.nd

> Như tiêu để ạ, em băn khoăn là khi ống phóng không dùng thì tuổi thọ hay công suất của nó có tự giảm không?


Bác tham khảo nội dung e-mail bên dưới từ Ezbychina:



> Dear Mr.Loc
> 
> How are you?
> 
> 60W new laser tube max current is less than 25mA(22-25mA), usually about 22.5-23.5, after 6 months , 21-24mA, 1 year less than 21-23mA  18 months less than 19-23mA.
> 
> As your data 22mA is normal in laser tube test, but 
> 
> If new laser tube 22 mA is a little low, and after one year still 22mA, is good if still 22mA, because this data no power decrease.
> ...


Như em hiểu, bác đang nói đến ống phóng laser CO2. Tất nhiên trong ống có chứa khí CO2, càng để lâu thì khí này càng bị rò rỉ (ra ngoài môi trường) càng nhiều. 
Như mail bên trên: Ống phóng laser CO2 công suất 60W khi còn mới là 25mA, thông thường sẽ còn 22.5-23.5 sau 6 tháng....

----------


## emptyhb

Thật sự em hoang mang quá  :Smile: , hi vọng cái bóng laser đầu tiên của em không vấn đề gì.

----------


## IRF945

Các bác có thể mồi lại cho nó chạy được. Không vấn đề gì đâu

----------


## emptyhb

> Các bác có thể mồi lại cho nó chạy được. Không vấn đề gì đâu


Mồi như nào thế bác?

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## IRF945

dùng HV . cái này phải tự độ nhé. mồi lại cho điện cực nó bắt đầu phóng. là phải tắt. không nó tiêu luôn.
gọi là mạch bắn tia

----------


## cnclaser

> dùng HV . cái này phải tự độ nhé. mồi lại cho điện cực nó bắt đầu phóng. là phải tắt. không nó tiêu luôn.
> gọi là mạch bắn tia


Mồi lại chạy được thêm lâu không bác

----------


## locnguyen2210

Hình như để lâu không xài cũng bị, em cũng bị 1 máy  :Frown:

----------


## LASER CO2

Chúng tôi đang hoàn thiện dây chuyền sản xuất bóng laser co2
mong sản phẩm được các bác ủng hộ để phát triển không phụ thuộc vào hàng china

----------


## Minhht86

> Chúng tôi đang hoàn thiện dây chuyền sản xuất bóng laser co2
> mong sản phẩm được các bác ủng hộ để phát triển không phụ thuộc vào hàng china


Bạn liên lạc vs mình nhé. 01224322135

----------


## khinentienphat

> Chúng tôi đang hoàn thiện dây chuyền sản xuất bóng laser co2
> mong sản phẩm được các bác ủng hộ để phát triển không phụ thuộc vào hàng china


Đã hoàn thiện chưa anh ơi, cho e xin cái địa chỉ e qua tham quan, em ở HCM

----------

